# Tsmv Manoora



## PETER HOPKINS (Oct 2, 2005)

I am looking for any photographs at all on the Manoora. She was I believe
owned by Adelaide Steamship Co. She travelled around the east coast of
Australia during the 60's. I know she was sold and called Ambulombo and foundered
somewhere near the Phillipines. I was fortunate enough to travel on her
to Cairns from Melbourne and return in 1957. I have very fond memories
of her and the Kanimbla. Any photos of either of these two wonderful vessels
would be appreciated.

Cheers,


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Peter,

Are these you're looking for?

http://www.yalumba.co.uk/Framesets/Macdonald%20Hamilton%20and%20Co%20-%20Other%20Shipping%20Agencies.htm

http://www.navy.gov.au/spc/history/ships/manoora1.html


----------



## PETER HOPKINS (Oct 2, 2005)

Many thanks Ruud. She had a great history and came really unscathed throughout WW 2, not without a few close shaves. I am trying to obtain a really good photograph
for framing purposes, so if someone has a good photo I would be more than happy
to purchase it.
Cheers,


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

Peter:
I noticed that there is a print available online showing her sinking an Italian freighter.
It's a reasonable price, but it may be too small for your purpose.
http://www.military-art.com/var346.htm

Bruce C.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Peter,

This is the best I've found in my files.


----------

